# Intellij + WebSphere, Servlets aufrufen



## Beelzebub (21. Mrz 2014)

Hallo,

zunächst einmal habe ich noch nie mit Java EE gearbeitet. In der Uni benutzen wir jetzt aber *Websphere* + Eclipse (und _DerbyDB_), haben dafür auch eine mehr oder weniger umfagreiche Anleitung bekommen.
Persönlich mag ich aber Eclipse nicht, außerdem nutze ich auch sonst für Java nur* Intellij Idea*.
Ich will jetzt nicht unbedingt extra dafür Eclipse auf meinen beiden Rechner installieren, schließlich sollte das ja auch in Idea laufen.

Nachdem ich nach 2 Stunden endlich Websphere soweit ordentlich eingebunden hatte, dass ich über http://localhost:9080/web/ die Ausgabe der index.jsp aus dem web Verzeichnis hinbekommen habe wollte ich mich nun dem 2. Schritt widmen: Ein Servlet erstellen.
src -> new -> servlet 
Gut funktioniert auch. Die Datei heißt HelloWorld und ist im Paket View.
Wie zur Hölle schaffe ich es diese Datei über den Browser anzusteuern?

Ich habe auch meine web.xml um Mapping-Einträge ergänzt, ohne Erfolg:

```
<servlet>
        <servlet-name>HelloWorld</servlet-name>
        <servlet-class>View.HelloWorld</servlet-class>
    </servlet>
    
    <servlet-mapping>
        <servlet-name>HelloWorld</servlet-name>
        <url-pattern>/helloworld</url-pattern>
    </servlet-mapping>
```

Nach meinem Verstädnis müsste ich das Servlet jetzt über
ansteuern können. Dann erhalte ich aber nur folgende Fehlermeldung:
Error 404: java.io.FileNotFoundException: SRVE0190E: Datei nicht gefunden: /helloworld 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Websphere und Intellji oder hat zumindest eine Idee woran den Fehler liegt. Ich vermute mal an irgendetwas, dass ich falsch gemacht habe, oder nicht weiß. Kann nicht sein, dass ich der einzige Mensch auf der Welt bin der das benutzt (Google da da auch nicht wirklich viel her).

Danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Beelzebub (21. Mrz 2014)

Um mir mal selbst zu antworten:
Ich habe eben auf die neuste Version 13.1 geupdated (davor 13.0.1) dann lief es. 
Kann eigentlich nur daran gelegen haben, davor hab ich die IDE schon diverse mal neugestartet.


----------

